# Vertical Steam Engine Plans Wanted



## Flyboy (Dec 26, 2019)

I found the following images online, but cannot locate who built it or what the exact name of the engine is.  I'm wondering if anyone out there has any insight they could provide as I would like to build one.  Any info is greatly appreciated.













Vertical Steam Engine



__ Flyboy
__ Dec 26, 2019


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 27, 2019)

Possibly based on one of Bengs kit designs, they come with the milling done so can be made with just a lathe but has had more detail added by the builder and quite possibly total made from scratch

https://www.bengs-modellbau.de/en/m...ines/153/vertical-column-steam-engine-donatus

Or a similar type engine maybe a lothur Martrian design, almost certainly German as they like the black and brass look, a trawl through Maschinen im Modellbau magazine will probably find it or ask on one of the German speaking Model Engineering forums.


----------



## gerryh (Dec 29, 2019)

Could try Turbosquid:

https://www.turbosquid.com/3d-models/3d-model-vertical-steam-engine-v-1280401


----------



## Flyboy (Jan 2, 2020)

I just joined this forum and already geryh has provided me with info that I have been looking for for six
months.Thanks a lot.


----------

